# Skittle on loan to Amy Boxshall



## bensonamber (2 April 2013)

Anyone know the where abouts on Skittle 16HH Appaloosa X TB, 11 yrs, Roan mostly white with Brown head and legs. 

Went on loan to Amy Boxshall and now is missing, last known to be in Malpas Cheshire


----------



## Camel (2 April 2013)

That name rings a bell! Is Skittle on the MHOL website? AB posts on The Cheshire horse forum quite regularly!

xx


----------



## Tiffany (2 April 2013)

Think there was an Appaloosa X up for sale on Robinson's in store board a few weeks ago. I didn't see it but a friend mentioned it when she last went there.


----------



## Maesfen (2 April 2013)

Amy has now moved and is living at Emral near Bangor on Dee although still goes back to the old yard which has been bought by a neighbour and he can't get possession of it.  She has horses in various places too.  Have been trying to find out more about Skittles with little joy, nobody can say for sure where he is - or they're not telling.


----------



## MHOL (3 April 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=590414

Original Thread and poster on here


----------



## cally6008 (3 April 2013)

Why has this horse not been added to the Stolen Horse Register, MHOL ?

All stolen or missing horses that have a crime reference number or police incident number can be added to the Stolen Horse Register, ran by Farmkey, for FREE. Horses do not have to be freezemarked to go on the register.

Doing this alerts all Horsewatch branches and co-ordinators and all of their contacts etc.

Surely more people knowing the details and looking, the better.
Start working together, not on your own

OP .. I will PM you a copy of the Stolen Horse Register form.


----------



## noodle_ (3 April 2013)

i know that name.......


post on horse gossip too?!


----------



## NicolaC (4 April 2013)

She is on Facebook. Try messaging her on there. xx


----------



## JillA (2 August 2015)

Sorry to resurrect this - Amy Boxshall, from Malpas, is the lady who is planning to rent my 8 acres for just under a year. Does this thread suggest she is not to be trusted? Did she sell a loan horse? Nothing is signed yet, I can still back out, I could do with any relevant info on her.


----------



## Maesfen (2 August 2015)

PM sent!


----------



## JillA (2 August 2015)

Many thanks


----------

